# Cattle Lost



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/flooding-kills-estimated-300000-plus-cattle-in-australia/


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

What gets me over everything is its 32 million Acres and they said potentially 800 properties affected. I know cattle farms in Australia are huge but that just kind of puts that in perspective.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, all years rain in one storm. Coming off a drought as well. That is rough


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://wlos.com/news/nation-world/winter-storms-kills-1600-dairy-cows-in-washington-state-region. ...you think it's bad when it rains on your hay


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

That's just how any of the almost desert places are. Here in California I am in kind of wet spot and average 20 but had several that were about 9. Right now raining and blowing big here and have 11+ already for just Feb and 1/2 the month is left and more rain forecast. Far bigger hills here so thankfully I have never seen cattle drown. Lots of dry riverbeds here 90% of the time that are running 100 yards wide and 10 feet deep today.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Ray 54 said:


> That's just how any of the almost desert places are. Here in California I am in kind of wet spot and average 20 but had several that were about 9. Right now raining and blowing big here and have 11+ already for just Feb and 1/2 the month is left and more rain forecast. Far bigger hills here so thankfully I have never seen cattle drown. Lots of dry riverbeds here 90% of the time that are running 100 yards wide and 10 feet deep today.


Gotta be good for the reservoirs though right?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> Gotta be good for the reservoirs though right?


The little short grass is yellowing from lack of oxygen in the soil, so a bit sun would be nice. And water down the creek to the river does nothing for the range land. But in general better than drought.


----------

